# Hi from So. Ca.



## phx515 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi there from an absolute beginner
I have a fascination with bees and would like to learn more about keeping a hive or two and also developing habitat for bees on my property. I have 1.5 acres with half of it in fruit/avacado trees. My property backs up to a large wash and wilderness which I think would be ideal for bees. I'm looking forward to meeting you all through your posts and learning from your experiences. Any one know of any teaching groups/associations here in or near western San Bernardino County?
Thanks for a reply
phx


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi, from the SF bay area, avocado won't grow up here, but I hear the bees like it.


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you run across the Backward Beekeepers? They have a great blog, and are all southern Californians. They have a fun, informative blog.


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

Dan -- I think the California Rare Fruit Growers' Association says that avocados grow in the Bay Area. But I think they're tricky, getting huge and needing specific other avocados for pollenation. 

I'm originally from Maryland so I could be spewing ill-informed nonsense.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't know of anyone in your area that can help, but I can pop my head in to say "Hi!" and Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, avocados have male and female trees. I have never experienced any problems pollinating between varieties. The trees will nearly break with fruit when bees are brought in.


----------

